# Voyage 2018 travels around



## Gabriel Pullman (Jan 7, 2019)

Travels around 2018
Started in Jan off at a pot farm in Cali for travel money.



Then hitch north to Bend , OR. Outta Redding Ca. Via Shasta and the head waters


After making it back to Bend OR and hang out late Jan. In Feb I went hop train south to the Bay

and headed south and hit Monterey Bay

and hitched back up north to Bend via hwy 1 in Ca

and 101, got really drunk the whole way.
Took me 3 days and 5 rides to get from Trinidad Ca to Reedsport Or. Earlier in Dec before i was hitching this route and took me one ride and few hours to gey to Reedsport and i was allowed to smoke and drink the whole way , lady knew i had been drinking and even offered real quick to pull over by a bush to empty the beer outta my bladder.But in Jan that route took longer. Final ride last ride was mentally unstable and went on to Portland past Reedsport , so I did too.He made me promise that after getting outta the truck that if the gov't approached me that I would not talk to them about him. (Like dude I may be really pissed off if they did and who knows what I may say i may flip out on uncle sam.
Transit to Troutdale and over to celilo exit off I84 where Stobe the hobo said in video this is the place to get on.


Sure was on the fly but so so slow . Took some acid and turned the heaters on in the engine and rode south to Bend from the Columbia river. I did not place stickers on buttons. Funny tho
Woke up maybe the next day or day later to find I was in Bend for zwickel mania and inches of fresh snow . Free beer combined with brewery tours
I couldn't make it thru all the beer . But I was also too drunk to find all the beer at the breweries.Some was where over in the brewery section some inside where the pub is . Confusing after 3 six packs worth of beer .

there is a shuttle that offers rides to next brewery. (Highly recommended Feb Portland and Bend have zwickel mania.
Day trip to kfalls and back. The way there had engine , the way back did not and was cold and miserable. Left a six pack of farm brown eggs on there only to find I swear the same eggs same grainer weeks later in Bakersfield.
South again March 3rd to the Bay to visit with friends via the train and met another rider along the way.
Funny people wanna leave when you say by freight but no one met me by the tracks at all let alone with food or water and beer to wait or ride with.
But glad as I sleep alone to wake to see some dude wandering around the hop out with a gallon jug which is obviously a sign of distance of travel. Someone to get drunk with as I showed up with enough beer to stay on through the falls.


Ringo as known on here.
The ride warmed up after the keddie.


We jumped off in Stockton i alone took bus to the Bay and down to Monterey to meet with friend(aka dirt bag that got banned)
Please don't forget and please remember Oscar MOTHERFUCKING Roth.
There in Monterey Bay i to caught more harassment for my "Alaska pack" for which I did not travel to Alaska with but is weighed down enough with gear to seamingly survive there.


Also I got made fun of for riding engines down. Thus the upper crust in the back of photo.
Good times drinking with a friend
Caught out of Stockton and down to Bakersfield.saw that six pack farm brown eggs. Left them to go behind a worker checking my trains mechanical to jump on a moving IM.


Caught an open piggy back outta Bakersfield to Barstow.well it actually turned to goto L.A. but I didnt.
Where is jumped off and got hurt but the pack landed fine so i followed suit and tumbled a lil and got a knot from it but was hopping out of Barstow for the first time 4 nights later.
Got a ride all the way to three hots and cot in Belen NM. Spent 4 days in jail ended up with no charges or fines just booted me outta jail . Called the bull up that arrested me and he gave me a ride to jail in cuffs.
He said it was early and he was about to pass the jail to goto work. He picked me up and took me to my pack and gave me a pack of RR water
Tempted , tho I didn't hop east outta Belen, NM. I got a ride on transit to Albercuque NM. Caught a ride with hippies in van headed for Dallas TX.
Where I was able to catch out with Neko waiting near KCS tracks to catch out to the Wylie TX yard 14 miles away where it was so easy to catch out going east to birmingham on a piggy back with wings on the crawl out the yard not the fly.
Ended up in Woodstock outside of B-ham Alabama where I hitched to family house and hung out got drunk for 4 days
Hopped outta Dothan Alabama around April 4th and went north to Montgomery where I met Scott the bull and he fetched me water and told me to stay close to the tracks don't get a phone call generated. Said if you leave and he knows your going with him but besides that he said ride safe.
Easy hop North as I then had a radio and could hear the north bound come in and talk about cc.It had air up before I had to cross under the fence in the csx yard Montgomery.
Got off near B-ham to hitch to my brothers house and drink and visit.
Eat breakfast and by noon I had hitched to Meridian MS. Where I received 126$ within hours then continued to get drunk for 3 days before going to hop west . Again on the fly jumping between train strings and finding a ride and grabbing that ladder after the first one threw ya down. Bam your on a IM with no cover , finding another ride later.
Wylie Tx again. Local transit to alliance yard. In the yard there I got caught by workers and hid. Taking the first train out of there north . Unit empty train.
Of course dropped me off with couple cars in small town in Oklahoma where I hitched north to OKC and then to Belen NM.
The place that arrested me.
A ride just happened to be going straight there which is i think 17 miles off the beaten path of I40.
There I was easily able to hop out west.
The train did not stop in Barstow and continued on to LA. Stopping just short of Corona and Riverside CA.
I then was able to catch transit to Colton to catch UP on the fly outta the yard going to Sacramento before I got off and ended up not knowing then what someone posted currently days ago on here and was a spot to hop out via bnsf outta of a siding they frequently stop at.
So instead headed south on transit to Stockton CA. Where I was able to catch out going north and got an empty gondola on the back end of the head engines and easily at the keddie was able to get into the back engines and charge phone and drink beer all the way to Cali state line.the train sided for awhile which means they checked the head engines and found me . Let me stay on the train.
The old crew told the New crew which looked for me and cc changed 3 miles tracks wise from k falls depot and walmart.
I ended up infront of the engines yelling "thanks for the ride"
Which yielded me a nose light on me and dudes asking me the famous worker to train rider question
"Where you going"( a sign of acceptance of the traveler and curiosity to help him) as I yelled it's a hour walk to walmart they said get back on.
A yard dog was inside and he was yelling "all a board".
I said " I smell bad and haven't had shower in two weeks . They said "they were cool and it didn't matter."
Well as you know it took 30 minutes to get authority to go three miles to refuel.
I told the worker i will be getting food and head back over and get back on.
They said okay.
Same gondola same train
Engines infront of gondola to warm up but I didn't need to.
As I arrived back to Bend OR , I was able to get back to bum life.
Had my bike locked up in a storage area I worked at.
Right by the Bend bnsf office.
Right after jumping off the train i became Bend bum instantly and by end or April.


You can find my travels on
https://www.youtube.com/user/computersatan
Trading pack for bike and returning back to some odd jobs doing the normal Bend routine.
Drinking working .Thursday night bike rides.




Until june when the work stopped and i was given 200$ extra to go visit Izaak Walton hotel in Essex MT.
Which I made a video as well
But I didn't leave for that trip for a month after being laid off.After no more work in Bend I went west to the hot springs


Afterwards i found ride to Eugene OR and did transit to Veneta OR.
Where there was a train sided out where I went to camp. I found a friendly worker and asked which way it was going , same as me and with beer and food in hand i grilled out drank till passed out on the train.
Woke up further west

I was able to get of the train by the dunes near Coos Bay to hang out get drunk with friends.
Continuing down coast


Where I found a ride to Nesiki beach in OR and found a squat with power.


Made it to the pot farm for late till and planting.
Leaving out thru Redding and Shasta and leaving outta Dunsmuir after meeting patchwork and hopping north.


I made it back to Bend Or for 4th July freedom ride which consist of semi legal drinking in the park and a bike ride on shut down streets to another park .



After the freedom ride there was a naked ride that weekend I posted a video of that at the end of this thread.
Returning to the hot springs for 5th time in a month after that I ran into people there at the springs that talked about Oregon country fair.
Sounded good so I went to that in Veneta OR.
Leaving out hitching a ride straight to Bend from the event. Bitchin .
In i think late july i then made my way to Essex MT.
That video is on my YouTube channel.
Think I posted link already.


After Essex I came back really easy . Caught a ride outta west glacier park. Aka Belton and the ride dropped me off at the hop out apparently a swim spot but I could barely squeeze out a turd before a west bound showed . Same one I passed in the car ride to Belton and even told the driver I'm catching that train.
Engine 697 took me to Hauser ID where I jumped off and waited for the unit coal to gas up same one that was already in front of my train as I saw in Belton.
Bam back on engine 697 dpu took me to Pasco WA.
Where I went to wishram and caught out to Bend but was asleep on train and landed in k falls only to take me minutes to get a ride from trucker.
Upon returning to Bend i hitched over the pass toward the ocean yet again to put in irrigation at the pot farm.
Stopping at hot springs and meeting
LAZCON along the way actually he passed me and then night came and his support vehicle had to come down my road and picked me up and droppedme at hot springs.
Nickname LAZCON on the road real name Gary and was walking with support vehicles across the nation from Newport Road Island to Newport OR.
He walked around 17 miles a day and would mark the progress only to return and pick up where left off next day.
After getting to the coast I headed down did the irrigation and came back up north.
I had taken a journal (one of three) to read from the squat trailer by the sea. I realized after taking it that it contained journal entries only from people and their stay there.
So as I returned the journal I too wrote about my stay at the trailer.
Upon returning to Bend i was able to get more work. Fix my bike up ready for winter touring in Ca.


Enjoy the town of Bend and Thursday night rides



Finishing some work I got paid and left that night or early the next morning for k falls and Ca to harvest around the first of Oct.

as I had a bike it passed the downtown stop and I packed up and ride bike 3 miles down to the yard south of downtown. Sat for hours . Ride found


Landed in k falls.
At the depot and tower could see me .9 a.m. in morning.
Bnsf vehicle drove by as I retrieved bike from tall weeds there besides the farm and cows to your west when you hop off. I just waved .They laughed I bet at the struggle to get a bike over all the farm fence with trash bag of gear.
Hit Shasta again


Then 89hwy to Burney falls


Bike on bus at Burney and did transit all the way to Hayfork CA to harvest.
Fuck pot farms 

found some coke in a dollar bill there. Woohoo.
Finished a puzzle . The promise work was there was a lie. Well not at the time I arrived . Weeks later work started and got shittier. 


This fucker was always after my food at the farm.




bedroll in hand and bike stashed at boss's house, i then left the farm and head to Shasta and then dunny.

Hopped out UP north and hit k falls bnsf yard north to Bend. Grabbed my used Dana design pack stashed at the same place my bike was stashed near the bnsf Bend office. 
Winter travels ready.
Went to the Bay to visit with (and please don't forget that dirtbag) Oscar MOTHERFUCKING Roth
Stayed at his sisters and enjoyed xmas times. We did get drunk but as some of you on here know Gabriel (aka rumorzvagos)got way more drunk than me though we did not get kicked out of sisters house. 
Shower charge and food to take with i was ready to go after i made some weed coconut oil.
I got a free ride to Stockton from Antioch amtrack.
I tried to pay but they were busy and behind schedule and I bet the pack back got me on for free for the thirty minute ride to shitockton and Amtrak really is over by a shittier part of town than bnsf yard. 
After making it to the Neighborhood by bnsf yard beer store and grocery are right by library I think north of the E worth st. Hop out area. 
Got spot lighted by a neighbor as I ran for the first one to stop only 1 hour after i arrived. They even were spot lighting it before it stopped . I tried look for better rides but they yelled I got spooked until I walked to see if the light came from a house or parked car possibly from yard. Fucking neighbors, no one important.
20 min of nervousness and tssssss the thing leaves and nothing but oil tankers to jump on .
So three hours later luckily another stopped and looked like my ride empty lumber so I moved away from neighbor and had gondola to get into and made me a spot to lay down. 
Jumping off near the keddie wye I was able to sneak into UP yard and snag gifts for friends . Got me sun safety glasses and a friend a UP vest.


Got drunk at night with fire over the tunnel at the keddie and hoot and hollered at the south bound to by.
Work on the tracks in the morning slowed the trains down.
Good for me as I was high on mushrooms and feeling lazy.
After figuring out where to get back on at, i went to the hop out north on the tracks after the keddie to drink and wait.
I was feeling hot so i had taken some layers off and not ready to move fast. I was up by the signal right where head engine stops feeling lazy laying around drinking .My ride shows up and as I with head down try gather things up and pass by . They tooted the horn at me and I stood to wave I looked back and like deer in head lights I saw the PTI cc vehicle pull up and new crew.
I jumped about 8 cars from the front as the first 20 were all suicides and I didn't wanna go further down to check the others out.
After we pull out the day grew into night as we pass some town near Lake alamore or something like that.
I was then able to climb on top of train and with pack walked up to the front engines jumping the space between grainers.
Warm ride north to k falls. Crew knew I was on and came thru the back engine at the falls leaving all doors open. I wake up and go to walmart get supplies and make way back to train . Spot mine and back on suicides out the yard and harder to return to engines because the straight away north of k falls. Train went fast cold and slippery.
Warm ride to Bend arrived 730 a.m. and jumped off right before the crew did st the depot.



Remember and don't forget Oscar MOTHERFUCKING Roth (bumrumerz vagos) he is a dirt bag like no other.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jan 8, 2019)

*Thank you for sharing! Beautiful pictures especially the one with Mt. Shasta!*


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow, thank you for that “Year-In-Review” report . . .And what a year it was . . .


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 8, 2019)

You found an unlocked DPU on the Oregon Trunk? That's rare.

I'll be back in bend, homebummin' it for the rest of winter. I'd like to ride some more, but I fear the last 3 months took too much outta me.


----------

